# Chargement photos sur iPad mini



## flippy (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous. Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen d'optimiser le chargement de dossiers photos depuis un NAS sur mon iPad mini. Sachant que chaque photo copiée de mon APN pèse environ 1,5 Mo et qu'il peut y avoir plus de 200 images par dossier, ça met une plombe à charger :casse: :modo: . Je pensais passer par Photoshop pour filtrer vers le web (à 40% de qualité). Mais existe-t-il un moyen plus rapide ?


----------

